# Blythe Island?



## ssramage (Mar 8, 2017)

Anyone ever camped at Blythe Island? Looking for an easy spot close to the house to take my 3 year old on his first overnight trip. I've fished from Blythe several times but never been through the campground.


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 8, 2017)

Haven't camped there but there is a YouTube video.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 13, 2017)

My dad has taken his camper there and recommended it to me.
Jekyll has a few nice tent spots as well.  Skeeters are rough there at times so take some spray


----------



## MOTS (Mar 13, 2017)

The dock was closed for repairs and didn't expect to be repaired anytime soon. Certain months and ticks can be a problem also. The dock was the best thing going for it if you are going without a boat. They do put out and raise tame rabbits around the check in area that's pretty neat to see.


----------



## ChevyClassic (Mar 27, 2017)

went there last week great camp ground.  the dock was still closed on the river but do  have a nice lake and play ground for kids . the staff was also great  I don't know for sure I did see some john boats that you might be able to rent for the lake.. 

God Bless 
where ever you have a safe trip


----------

